
VLC media player 3.0.0 'WeatherWax' Release Candidate 3 - doener
https://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc/vlc-3.0.git;a=tag;h=refs/tags/3.0.0-rc3
======
CommieBobDole
I may try this out - I had to move away from VLC because getting it to
properly do hardware decoding/deinterlacing on Linux has been like pulling
teeth.

If you've got a modern video card, it's hard to go back to software
deinterlacing after seeing how good it looks when done by the GPU, and I could
never reliably get it to work. Eventually moved to SMPLayer which works great,
but it would be nice to see it working right in VLC.

~~~
modzu
+1 for smplayer

------
johnhattan
I just tried today's daily Windows x64 installer, and Windows Defender is
blocking it, reporting that it's infected with "Trojan:Win32/Fuerboos.D!cl"

Might be a false positive, but I'm not moving forward until I know.

~~~
eitland
Tried submitting it to virustotal?

Edit: I might be close to paranoid but I've seen to many cases of nice
freeware or open source software getting compromised or even selling out to
adware.

~~~
buovjaga
Relevant:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/73dafr/vlc_creator_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/73dafr/vlc_creator_refused_several_tens_of_millions_of/)

s/creator/maintainer/

------
nouveaux
I couldn't find an official rc3 download link but here's the link to the
nightlies:

[https://nightlies.videolan.org/build/](https://nightlies.videolan.org/build/)

------
snvzz
I've always found VLC's UX very awkward. Very happy with mpv.io. On Windows,
MPC-HC until it's been abandoned recently; Replaced it with MPC-QT, which is a
mpc-hc-like UX but implemented using libmpv.

~~~
solarkraft
I agree about the UX, but it's just so damn reliable.

~~~
visarga
Yeah, but it can't skip 5 seconds ahead. I mean, ostentatiously, it can, but
with horrible lags and jerking. I can't watch a video where I don't have fast
skip. MPlayer, a much worse player than VLC, had instant skip for all file
formats. Youtube has instant skip. But VLC doesn't even use the
forward/backward keys for skipping, it uses Alt-Cmd-Arrow or some arcane
combo. Clearly they dropped the ball on skipping.

~~~
boomboomsubban
Pretty sure there's an option to change the skip method, and shortcut keys are
definitely configurable.

------
0x0
Did they re-use the codename for VLC 2.2.8? The about screen for 2.2.8 shows
"Version 2.2.8 Weatherwax (Intel 64bit)"

------
favorited
Can't wait for this. I've been using nightlies to get the new subtitle
renderer and have been very happy (aside from unrelated minor playback
regressions).

------
scarfacedeb
If you're on MacOS, try IINA instead.

It has much nicer interface, thumbnail previews on hover, multiple subtitles
support.

Moreover it solved all of the issues that I've had with VLC.

~~~
alphabettsy
+1

------
sunstone
I'll wait for the .1 release but the current version of VLC on android and
Ubuntu have been pretty flakey. In android have lost all my playists and least
twice and in Ubuntu playing full screen video cause the computer to lock up to
a hard reset.

I hope this is just a rough patch for VLC which has been a great application
for a long time.

------
Roberto_ua
Still can't play 8K videos on my MacBook Pro. I downloaded and tested this
one.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1La4QzGeaaQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1La4QzGeaaQ)

------
petrikapu
I’d like to have mac version of it. Eager to test if 4k videos play smoothly.

~~~
floatingatoll
There's a build from 12/25 that might be sufficient for that:

[https://nightlies.videolan.org/build/macosx-
intel/vlc-3.0.0-...](https://nightlies.videolan.org/build/macosx-
intel/vlc-3.0.0-20171225-0507-rc2.dmg)

~~~
petrikapu
Works much better with 4k videos than previous stable release!

------
cgb223
Anyone know if this finally integrates Chromecast support?

------
jokoon
I haven't tried it, but it's there some thumbnail preview just like most web
video players?

I find weird that most desktop players don't have this feature.

------
j_s
I have a tough time playing network streams in VLC, if it cuts out there's no
easy way to restart where it left off.

------
rllin
chromecast!

~~~
johnhattan
Yeah, I'd been using the Chromecast support in the earlier 3.0 betas. Seemed
to be working just fine, although it wasn't getting the "friendly" name that
I'd set for the device. So instead of "Living Room TV", I'd see a big hash-
code.

It can also play audio over Google Home speakers.

~~~
sand500
Haven't gotten a chance to try this yet but is this the same functionality as
videostream but free?

------
fatwah
If you are on Windows use MPC-HC. Else use mpv.

~~~
have_faith
Why?

~~~
gsich
Much better subtitle rendering for starters. Another reason is madvr.

